# What is a good energy rating?



## costa (13 May 2009)

Hi,
I am in the process of buying a house at the moment. It is a 5-6 year old semi detached. It has a BER rating of C2. Is this a good rating? What would a good average rating be?

Thanks,
Costa.


----------



## breathnach1 (13 May 2009)

Its a good average rating for a house built between 2002 -2004


----------

